# Taylormade Silver Screens or not as the case is.............



## teemyob

Hello everyone,

Anyone had problems buying from Taylormade?


We were at the NEC recently and we need some silver insulating screens for our cab for Norway.

We approched TaylorMade stand and was told they did not have them for the Old Vans (Our is a Mercedes Sprinter 2002!). They said they had only brought along ones for new models, as they were hoping to sell screens to people who had purchased new motorhomes. Give us a call and we can post them to you.

Following 2 Mondays we rang, both occasions we were told they would call us back.

Yesterday, I sent them an email.. still no response or returned call!

Anyone recomend anything else? we want external ones.

Trev.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Trev,

They're only a small family business and I think they've been under a bit of pressure recently with York and then the NEC.

I ordered my externals a few days before the NEC and was told they'd be a week as they were just sewing new Tranny stock. I rang them last Wednesday as I was getting worried as I'd not rec'd anything. 

It turned out they were being despatched that day and they arrived safe and sound on Thursday.

Andy


----------



## nukeadmin

http://www.outdoorbits.com/thermal-exterior-blinds-p-109.html

Choose Mercedes Sprinter 2000 onwards from the dropdown list


----------



## Dougle

The other alternative
www.silverscreens.co.uk

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Screens*



nukeadmin said:


> http://www.outdoorbits.com/thermal-exterior-blinds-p-109.html
> 
> Choose Mercedes Sprinter 2000 onwards from the dropdown list


Thanks Nuke,

I had not realised you had these. The thing I liked about the taylormade's was the extra 9" drop over the cab vent, the drop down opening for light and the way they fitted over the doors and screen in one piece. That and the fact I had seen them in the flesh so-to-speak.

Will give it some thought.

Trev.


----------



## johnandcharlie

Before buying mine I sent an e-mail with a photo of my van and got no response, tried phoning a couple of times and it just rang, and checked their web site and it didn't say anything about a problem. Tried calling a third time and they'd just got back from holiday, I placed an order straight away and it arrived in no time. Very sensibly they didn't put any information about being away on their web site or answering machine. It's obviously off-putting to customers, but better than getting their house and all their stock cleared by unwelcome visitors.


----------



## Zebedee

I was there a week ago and they were having intermittent reception problems with their telephone and their credit card terminal. Something to do with a local exchange being updated.

As was said earlier they run the business from home, just him and her indoors, and I suppose they have to go to Tesco's every so often. I spent a week trying to get an answer on the phone, but am glad I persevered. Good product and very nice people to deal with.

Their Jack Russador and Boxer are nice too, and I'm being helped by a Welsh Terrier puppy who wants to learn to type so this is difficult!!!

Zeb


----------



## teemyob

*Customers*

Thanks for the replies folks, Have to say if I ran my business like that I would not be able to afford the screens in the first place.

Same here Just me and my Daughter and occasionaly "her indoors".

Trev.


----------



## peejay

Trev;

From what I've seen and heard on here about taylormade is that they seem to be a good cottage industry but don't seem to be able to cope with either special one off orders or tend to let people down when there is healthy demand and can't cope with an influx of orders and always seem to be 'on holiday'.

Not wishing to take business away from nuke but vancomfort do a range of external covers with the cover overlapping the vents on sprinters so you might check them out as well...

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/VanComfort-InsulationScreensNew.htm










pete


----------



## Invicta

I rang TaylorMade one afternoon and the external screens were delivered the next morning! I rang to say thank you for the excellent service and was told by Mr Taylor that I was lucky as they had just returned from holiday-I gather that they are Motorcaravanners themselves.

I had rung SilverScreens as I had those before on two previous M/Cs however I was told that they (SilverScreens) don't produce screens for American R/Vs.

*Edited for spelling corrections, I didn't spell check this one before posting*!


----------



## peejay

Invicta said:


> I rang TaylorMade one afternoon and the external screens were delivered the next morning! I rang to say thanky ou for the excellent service and was told by Mr Taylor that I was lucky as they had just returned from holiday


I rest my case your honour :roll:

pete


----------



## 96299

I got great service and product from them.Screen cover turned up in a couple of days after getting Mr.Taylor on the phone first time.  Ya cant knock that.

steve


----------



## grumpyman

Some 12 months ago I had a problem with Taylormade and their answering potential customers, went to Vancomfort better service and quality and I see we are still using the same excuse for Taylormade.


----------



## Zebedee

grumpyman said:


> Some 12 months ago I had a problem with Taylormade and their answering potential customers, went to Vancomfort better service and quality and I see we are still using the same excuse for Taylormade.


I'm not sure it's meant to be an excuse Grumpy. I certainly didn't intend my two-pennorth to be.

I'm not having a go at you personally (  _no reason to_  ) but I don't quite understand why some people think that anyone in business has an obligation to the customer to be instantly available virtually round the clock. :?: The Taylors run their business from home. It started as a sideline and has grown to what it is now, presumably because they offer a good product at a competitive price.

Surely it's up to the Taylors how they run their own lives. If they are a bit "hit and miss" with their business they will undoubtedly lose some custom as a result, but maybe they are happy with that. I got the impression they have a job to keep up with demand at certain times, but don't want to expand the business, partly because they are quite slack at other times and also because they just don't want the extra hassle.

They have to attend shows, and are motorhomers themselves, so will be away from time to time. As someone else remarked, they are very sensible not to advertise their absences. If they operated from a factory things could be much more "professional" but they need to be very careful in their situation.

Glad I persevered anyway. It's a good quality, well made product and suits my reqirements better than any of the alternatives.

Cheers

Zeb


----------



## 96299

grumpyman said:


> Some 12 months ago I had a problem with Taylormade and their answering potential customers, went to Vancomfort better service and quality and I see we are still using the same excuse for Taylormade.


Not an excuse Grumpy.Can only go on my one and only experience with them,and that was a good one,so will use again until the time comes when they let me down.

steve


----------



## Fuzzyfelts

I have purchased two silverscreens for different base vehicles over the years from Taylormade and each time they were delivered the next day, well packed and well made. I can highly recommend them.


----------



## 96475

Phoned Taylormade to see if they had an external silverscreen for an American 2007 Ford E450 cab.
They had them as a stock item  Ordered and delivered within 24hrs.  
Chris


----------



## grumpyman

I appreciate the company most of the time probably provide a good service. I would not expect anybody to be available 24 hours and agree with your comment around that.
My experience was no reply to 5 days of emailing and so my final email did comment on their customer service and I would go elsewhere.

Some days later they did find the time to send me a number of messages the first stating they had been at a show. When I provided them with the dates of the show which was 5 days after my first message I was treated to a reply explaining to me in no uncertain terms to go some where else.

Might have been easier to say sorry now what can we do for you. :wink: 

Again this was my experience and again I say I have no doubt there are happy customers out there.


----------



## Sagedog

Web address pls?


----------



## geraldandannie

Sagedog said:


> Web address pls?


http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/products.html

Gerald


----------



## GerryD

I have always used Silverscreens www.silverscreens.co.uk they are again a small family concern but I have always been impressed by their service.


----------



## DJP

trev
If you still need some, I have a 2 year old Taylormade screen for a 2000 on Merc Sprinter. They stop at the bottom of the windscreen (not with extra 5") Very good condition. PM if interested.
Dennis


----------



## sersol

Hi here's my input for what its worth.
I have on two occassions tried to talk to MR Tayor (I think) the gentleman gives the impression of being the boss :roll: :roll: :roll: .
The first time I was totally ignored (for ten minutes :evil: ). Ok he may of be talking to another customer-but over hearing the conversation I don't think so.
I returned ( about 2 hours later)with a clear head & giving him the benifit of the dbout (so to speak). I was enquiring about external screens for my Eura Mobil,not only was he rude in the extreme but most of what he said (on this occasion) was nothing less than verbal c**p.
I went to another company. 
Working from home / cottage business is really no excuse to tread POTENTIAL customers in this way.
Gary


----------



## artona

Hi Gary

Problem is mate you have a euromobil and they are made by cobbling together any spare parts that they have laying around at the time :twisted:

At least thats what rude Mr Taylor told me when we saw him at one of the shows and asked for one for our Euromobil. 

Never have I seen placid Mrs Artona react so much (ok I have but I deserve it). No way are you going to spend money with him she said. No problem there I thought. If the blokes got it on his shelf he will take your money but if you hasn't he can't be bothered


stew


----------



## sersol

Bang on Stew,that is how he told it to us-I was going to take them stupid braces that he wears and stick them where the sun don't shine. Thought better of it,did'nt want to lower myself to his level :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Gary


----------



## Rapide561

*Screen covers*

Hi

I have had two sets from Taylors in the past and my present ones are from Silverscreens in Cleckheaton. I prefer the latter as they fold better for storage.

I will probably have to buy some longer ones from Taylors to keep the rain out of my MultiJet.

The Silverscreen ones are not as long - but a bit of bubble wrap does the trick!

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic

Basically Taylormade have more business than they can handle and don't want to expand. They are in a sellers market so they don't need to be nice it doesn't affect their business.


----------



## artona

Hi Frank

A policy that can rapidly catch a business out. There are new companies arriving on the scene to supply the market as we speak. 


stew


----------



## RichardnGill

We got some Silver Screens for York show for our Transit. We asked at the Taylormade stand about them. We wated the ones with the drop down front window, we got told that they havnt bothred to make that type for the 2007 Transit yet and that was it.

We went to the Silver Screens stand, they had what we wated and we haggled a £5 off them too. Nice Lady served us and it was a plesent experance.

Richard...


----------



## teemyob

*Replies*

WOW,

Can Not think of a time when I had so many replies!.

Well I sent another (3rd email) the other day and still no reply. I hear what some of you are saying re the Taylors business. However, I run a small business and have run a Large one in the past too.

My point was after taking the time to enquire at the NEC, Call them twice and send 3 emails, I would have thought that by now I could have had some kind of positive result.

As for not wanting to advertise their abscence, I run by business from home and always leave a message if I am away. They could tell a white lie and have a message staing they are closed for refurbishment or something, new computerised system installation anything would be better than nothing. But in my case I have met them, spoke to them on the phone (twice) and sent 3 emails, to no avail.

Oh well, where do I get the materials from? I have a tape measure can get my hands on some indutrial sewing machines, just need some family members and a bunch of Eastern Europeans (kidding) though not bad ideas.

Trev.


----------



## Koppersbeat

*Taylormade*

Taylormade had our credit card details for 10 months pending the arrival of our screens ordered for our A class Pilote.The very van featured on their hand out advert!We had many, many excuses given mainly because of sickness of their machinist who specialises in A class, and holidays, and busy at shows etc. etc. We gave up and changed our van instead.Why did they say they could make them in the first place?
We bought Silver Screens for our new van -surprise,surprise.They are excellent.
Helen.


----------



## Snelly

Isn't it funny how peoples experiences with taylormade differ so greatly.

Personally we were impressed. We saw them at a show, he asked the year and pointed out the model changed on that year and told us how to find out which model it was. From there he selected the correct set of screens, the money was handed over and we were very very impressed with the product.


----------



## artona

hi shane what van was that for, your georgieboy? stew


----------



## ICDSUN

Hi

I called up once for the longer version, lady very pleasant on phone, in stock, paid with CC, delivered nextday, had good service would buy again from them, I spoke also to the guy from Silverscreen who done nothing but berate his competitors and gave me no reason why his product was so superior to all others on the market.

How the business is run by the owners is their individual concern, they rise or fall on their own efforts

Chris


----------



## grumpyman

How the business is run by the owners is their individual concern, they rise or fall on their own efforts 

Correct.


----------



## teemyob

*Reply*

Well,

we are now the owners of a TaylorMade screen, not purchased from them but from Dennis "DJP" who kindly posted a reply to this post. Yet another MHF Saving!.

All these weeks on and I have never had any email replies or returned telephone calls from TaylorMade.

***A Tip when fitting screens without the longer grill cover***

If you have screens that do not cover the grill and you wish to keep the draughts out. Try setting your air intake on your cab heating (chassis) to recirculate. This will close the baffle preventing the outside air from entering. 
If your baffle is motorised rather than cable operated, turn or press the recirculate button then remove the ignition key. On most models this should leave the baffle closed. However, do bear in mind that if you trun the ignition on for any reason, power may be sent to the operating relay and it will reset and open again.

Thanks Dennis and all those who replied.

Trev.


----------



## oldenstar

Just for further information
Decided I wanted the longer length external screens for my 2007 Ducato, and read this thread.
Telephoned Taylormade on Monday afternoon-No reply
Then telephoned Van Comfort and was told that they were out of stock but would ring me when they came in.
Tried Taylormade number again, was answered by a most charming lady, item in stock, would despatch Tuesday. Ordered over the phone.
Arrived lunchtime today (Wednesday) and are now on the van.
Advised Van Comfort, who thanked me.
So, as in all things, take as you find-Excellent service from Taylormade, and courtesy from Van Comfort-would use either again.
HTH


----------



## b6x

Oldenster - you mind me asking how much you paid? Looking to bite the bullt myself soon, mainly to use in an attempt to lessen the amount of water entering the engine bay.

Ta,
Steve


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Steve

I can answer that as Oldenstar is offline. I got mine about a month ago and paid £97 for the long version - be sure to specify the longer one for keeping the water out. I went and fetched mine, so didn't pay postage. _(They did say their phone connection was playing up intermittently, and the GPO was being slow to fix the fault, so that may explain why several phone calls are sometimes necessary.)_

I also had a similar experience to Oldenstar. Found both Mr and Mrs Taylor very pleasant, stroked their dogs and chatted a bit about motorhoming. Very pleased with the cover as well, but it's a bit eerie at night to begin with. When the cab curtains are no longer used it just looks black at the front and you keep thinking you forgot to draw the curtains!  

Cheers


----------



## androidGB

Zebedee said:


> (They did say their phone connection was playing up intermittently, and the GPO was being slow to fix the fault


Oh, I'm so glad it's not just me who talks in "old money", a constant source of amusement to my children, and now my grandchildren 



Andrew


----------



## oldenstar

Hi Steve
Regret to say that they have gone up a bit since Zebedee bought his (either that or I have a telephone voice that says 'Please fleece me, I'm gullible')
Long external screens for the 2007 on Ducato were £110, inc delivery, from Taylormade. I noticed that they were £109.75 on the Van Comfort web site as well, so not much difference there.
Big difference from the MHF Outdoor Bits prices, but I suspect most X/250 owners will want the longer ones, just for peace of mind. :roll: 
They do the business on that score, as they come just below the vents on the bonnet, and I am well pleased so far.
HTH
Paul


----------



## b6x

Thanks alot. 

I bit the bullet and ordered one from TaylorMade about 30 minutes ago. Not trouble getting through, very pleasant transaction and they are being shipped today. Can't complain about the service. Or the product by the sounds of things. Price was £110 for me also, so we've both been fleeced 

Worth every penny if it keeps the engine bay dry.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Zebedee

Slapped wrists for Paul and Steve! Neither of you read my post properly you little rascals! 8O 

I went and fetched mine so I didn't have to pay postage, so you were not fleeced. Your windscreens very soon will be though (  groan  ) and you will really notice the difference in coziness (is that a word?) at the front of the van.

Cheers


----------



## oldenstar

Guilty as charged, M'lud.  
I rather suspect that if Worcestershire is still your base it cost you more than a tenner to go fetch?
Still, good excuse for a trip.


----------



## Zebedee

oldenstar said:


> Guilty as charged, M'lud.
> I rather suspect that if Worcestershire is still your base it cost you more than a tenner to go fetch?
> Still, good excuse for a trip.


It is, and it didn't.

We were going up anyway for the weekend to see the Andy Goldsworthy exhibition at the  * >>Yorkshire Sculpture Park<< * , so Holmfirth was only a 15 mile detour.

The exhibition was a bit crappy ( 8O 8O ) but very enjoyable. The sheep**** snowballs (sic) were a bit of a wee-take though.

Cheers


----------



## dbh1961

We went to get one at York MH show. They didn't have any left to fit ours, even though it's the most popular base going (guess sales must have been good)

Mrs Taylor was very helpful, and said she'd 'phone before despatching, to check we were going to be around to accept delivery

She asked Mr Taylor when delivery might be, and he said he'd no idea, as they had no stock at home, so would have to make some. He did seem a bit grumpy, but I think that's just the first impression.

2 weeks later, we got a call, as promised, to check we'd we be in next day.

Next day, screen cover arrived, and we're well pleased with it.

We got the long line one, even though ours is 2004, because it blocks draughts, even if we don't have the scuttle problem (wasn't Scuttle a Benny Hill character?)


----------



## b6x

b6x said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered one from TaylorMade about 30 minutes ago. Not trouble getting through, very pleasant transaction and they are being shipped today. Can't complain about the service. Or the product by the sounds of things. Price was £110 for me also, so we've both been fleeced


Ordered them yesterday just before 3pm... they turned up today before 9am. Amazing service.

Alot bigger than I expected once in the bag - it's about 4 foot tall!

Anyone use the black elastic straps to clip under the bumper? Are they necessary?


----------



## Zebedee

b6x said:


> A lot bigger than I expected once in the bag - it's about 4 foot tall!
> 
> Anyone use the black elastic straps to clip under the bumper? Are they necessary?


The windscreen doesn't look that big does it?? I also had to do a double-take.

I don't think the elastic is strong enough to do much good, and if you give the bottom of the cover a tug it's pretty tightly stretched so I don't think it's going anywhere, even in a strong wind.


----------



## teemyob

*Lucky*

Maybe those of you who managed to make a purchsed were lucky. As already stated, met them at NEC, rang twice and sent many emails.

Utter waste of time.

Was lucky for me that DJP had a set for sale at a great price.

Trev.


----------



## 105891

hi everybody, just a quick word about my Taylor made screens ,I spoke to Ann Taylor on Saturday picked up the phone on the 5th ring had a nice long chat with her and subsequently placed my order for a longline screen and privacy panel £130, item arrived wednesday fitted a treet would like to say a big thankyou, to Ann its nice to deal with a real person who delivers what and when they say they will and at a reasonable price.


----------



## GerryD

You can't beat geniune silver screens
www.silverscreens.co.uk


----------



## owl459

*Taylormade*

I have recently had great service from this small firm. After losing the pair of ties which I got with my covers I phoned them and they sent me replacements F. O. C although they said next time it will cost me. More than fair. I am very pleased with them and the product.


----------



## snuff

I need some internal screens with the suckers on making i have got the cab area sorted but i want some for the side windows both straight forward measurements i have spoke to silver screen who was very helpful but cant make the ones im after. Taylor made spoke to me as if the made to measure blinds was a stupid idea and i shouldnt have even wasted his time in calling so where next?? any help 


cheers

jay


----------



## CliveMott

Suggest you persist with Taylor Made. They are nice people and sell their products on its virtues. 
They don,t go to shows and knock the competition in order to promote their own product like another well known supplier I have listened to on several occasions.

But they are all a cottage industry and like to use their toys the same as the rest of us so be a little patient.

C.


----------



## owl129

I was by chance looking at this thread to find out comments on the two screen makers when it has been resurected so to add my two penny worth as this years contribution. My intial contact with Taylor Made was by email which was replied to very promptly but when they found out it was a hymer B774 they wanted photos (fair enough) but since then nothing, no replies to emails or phone calls, Maybe they are on holiday again!!
When phoning Silver screens they have sent me quite a detailed pack of all the screens that they do (which it looks like they cater for my situation)
having lost the for and against on this thread at about page three I think I will go with silver screens unless someone can recomend a firm which looks after my type of vehicle :? 

regards

Paul


----------



## Roger7webster

I have recently contacted Taylor Screens re quote for replacement item 
They are under some pressure as both the husband and daughter are away with long term sickness and there is no one to cut out the material 
Regards 
Roger


----------



## krull

Mr Taylor is currently in hospital, so they are a bit under pressure at the mo. I bought some screens off them last week (from stock) and picked them up. A bit of a problem with them not being there when I was supposed to meet them on account of them having to take someone to hospital but it was sorted in the end. 

They do seem like nice people and it is a nice looking business. From my perception it is a small family business that is very busy. Product appears well made but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## ingram

CliveMott said:


> Suggest you persist with Taylor Made. They are nice people and sell their products on its virtues.
> They don,t go to shows and knock the competition in order to promote their own product like another well known supplier I have listened to on several occasions.
> 
> But they are all a cottage industry and like to use their toys the same as the rest of us so be a little patient.
> 
> C.


Clive,
Would you read what you wrote above and check that that is what you meant to write.

I have never seen any suppliers of similar products at any shows other than TaylorMade.

Harvey


----------



## vicdicdoc

Now here is an opening for someone to st up their own 'cottage industry' making insulating screens to order . . . 
http://www.radiantbarrier.com/bubble-foil-insulation.htm


----------



## LynneKen

I had excellent service from Taylor Made, got them on the phone first time and was told "Mr Taylor taken ill and she had been told not to take orders that day,but when did I want it for" tomorrow would be nice said I " Oh I will ring my daughter and ask her to do the screen for you" screen duly arrived 11.00 next morning, you cant knock that kind of service, and we have been very pleased with the product too, thats the beauty of personal service from a small company, so I cant recommend them highly enough. :lol:


----------



## CliveMott

Ingram, I will spell it out then.

I would not give my business to Silver Screens purely on the way they promote their products by knocking Taylor Made. 
I have personally whitnessed this at several shows. I stand and listen to the sales talk then walk away.

If you cannot sell your products on its merits then you don,t deserve to succeed.

Hope that is clear enough now.

From a quality viewpoint both products are similar.

C.


----------



## ingram

CliveMott said:


> Ingram, I will spell it out then.
> 
> I would not give my business to Silver Screens purely on the way they promote their products by knocking Taylor Made.
> I have personally whitnessed this at several shows. I stand and listen to the sales talk then walk away.
> 
> If you cannot sell your products on its merits then you don,t deserve to succeed.
> 
> Hope that is clear enough now.
> 
> From a quality viewpoint both products are similar.
> 
> C.


OK thanks Clive,

I quite agree: having never seen anyone but Taylormade at a show I just wanted confirmation of who you were writing about ...... disparagement of 'competition' would make me walk away instantly. Never had any dealings with 'Silver': bought some Taylormade at the Shepton show recently for the new Autocruise.

Harvey


----------



## summers

My experience with Taylormade is similar to lots of others posted. I rang and ordered on Monday late afternoon and the product was delivered on Wednesday morning. I dealt with Mrs Taylor who was very helpful but explained that her husband was due to go into hospital on Wednesday and was likely to be out of action until the New Year.

Fortunately what I wanted was in stock so they could despatch it promptly. She also checked that Wednesday was convenient for delivery or did I want a different day.

Hopefully they will be back on track soon.

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner

*Anyone use the black elastic straps to clip under the bumper? Are they necessary?*

YES!!

When at Warren Farm it got quite windy. At three in the morning I had to rescue our TalorMade's from the roof as the wind had got underneath and ripped open the velcro side joins and also selerated the elastic front ties.
I have emailed Taylors to this effect and am still awaiting a reply.

I am now going to fix some tent type guys to the front clips to make sure I don't hav to go gallivanting about in me boxers in the midle of the night!!


----------



## sideways

My previous van was home built and i went to Mr Taylors house by arrangement, He made the templates there and then while his wife made us a brew, we then went off on a weeks touring when we got home the new covers were waiting for us and were excellent. You only need to try and get near their stand at any show to see how busy they are.


----------



## Zebedee

Spacerunner said:


> *Anyone use the black elastic straps to clip under the bumper? Are they necessary?*
> YES!!


I've cut a couple of short lengths (about 10 - 12") of velcro hooks to hold the pull down front in place when it's windy during the day.

They live at each end under the front of the cover where there is loads of loop material to attach them to, then when needed I fish one end out and attach it to the pulled down part.

_(Does that make sense - I'll have another go. 

On each side there is a length of velcro hook tape for connecting the lower edge of the cover to the top edge when it has been pulled down.)_

It wouldn't work if it became very windy, but does stop the loose part flapping about in the breeze.

Hope this is useful to somebody.


----------



## sweetie

Used taylormade screens on last van when we sold it at 61/2 yr old still as good as new. Bought longer length ones from them for new van they are perfect. 
Mr & Mrs Taylor have always been so easy to deal with and helpfull. Lets hope Mr Taylor has a speedy recovery.

Steve


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

We used Taylormade for our screens, 24 hours and at our door. 

Did get chatting to Mr Taylor who was having a good day, he explained that he has suffered from ME for 30years and really struggles to get through some days, doesn't want to moan about it as it is not what customers need to hear. This is not an excuse for his attitude as I am sure he wouldn't want that either, but may just explain his occasional off days. 

I too hope he is on the mend, not everyone needs or wants to be the top of the tree in their business but just happy in the life they have made, along with their excellent products. 

Mandy


----------



## drcotts

Dougle said:


> The other alternative
> www.silverscreens.co.uk
> 
> Dave


I had exactly the same type of problem when trying to order off SS. 
As said in previous posts thee are small businesses and they cant always provide immediate service or phone responses so you sometimes have to bear with them as the lady or gent answering the phone may be the person sewing your screen.

As an aside..i saw a screen in france with a car parking ticket holder sewn on the inside and ourside...so that if your on an aire and pay the fee, you can display the ticket whilst still having the screen on. Has anyone else seen these.

Phill


----------



## adgy

I would also like to say that the service I have had on two separate occassions buying screens from Taylormade is second to none.

Friday last I phoned silver screens and within two rings Mr Taylor picked up the phone. After a friendly chat about his wife having lived not far down the road from me in the past the order was complete.

Yesterday Tuesday they arrived................... 'Top quality'.............

Cant wait to stretch them over that Ducat Grill this weekend at Bury

Cheers


----------



## wallis

*Taylormade screens*

Hi all. Having just picked up my new screens from Taylormade , could I point out that Mr Taylor (He does all the cutting out ) has only just returned home after a serious operation, their daughter ( she does the packing and the accounts) has had a hand operation and is due to have another soon, which leaves Mrs Taylor to do the rest of the work. Considering that they are both into retirement age , but still produce a very very good product , Perhaps we could be a little more understanding when our orders are a little delayed . Yours from a very satisfied customer. Wallis


----------



## sweetie

Adgy did you meen taylor made???
Steve


----------



## r6demon

I tried calling them 2 weeks ago and like everyone these days expected an immeadiate response, it took me 7 phone calls to get through as the line was engaged due to them being so busy. They did not have a screen for my 02 lionheart 564 and was told to call back in a month.

When enquiring why so long I discovered that both the husband and daughter were going in for BIG ops the following day (

I am happy to report that the ops went well and they are on the road to recovery.

They seem very nice people and I will be holding off until they are able to make my cover )


----------



## SteveandSue

We ordered external screens from Vancomfort - excellent and quick service - and we got a discount through this forum
Steve


----------



## Medallionman

Needed screens and a bike cover for my new Berkshire. Emailled Taylors Monday night for a price. Got a reply Tuesday morning. Ordered them on Wednesday by phone. Was told that they wouldn't be despatched until the following day. They arrived Friday. That is excellent service and I am very pleased with the quality of the product. I would recommend them.
Brian


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well said Medallionman. Just praise indeed.

Johnny F


----------



## veteran

Ordered Thurs Afternoon,recieved my screens Friday am.
Seems excellent service to me??


----------



## Imbiber

I've just ordered a new pair of 07 Ducato Longline Silverscreens from Taylormade; having purchased a set of 05 longline from them last November!

I find that their service is excellent, the product is excellent and would definitely recommend them to others.

PS: There's a set of 05 Ducato Longline Silverscreens going up for grabs on Ebay soon :wink: 

If anyones interested; they're immaculate and only used twice - PM me with an offer and save me the listing fee


----------



## colonel

I also have just ordered a set of long line screens for my Voyager. I emailed them and got a reply the next day from Ann Taylor giving me prices. I emailed back next day to ask for delivery dates and she replied that if they are sent today (Tuesday last week), I would get them them Thursday.

I have been phoning today since lunch time and the phone has been engaged. Just this minute got through and spoke to Mr Taylor who is recovering nicely from his operation to replace a knee and he is doing well.


My order will be dispatched tomorrow and I should receive it on Wednesday. Not bad service for a small family company I thought.


----------



## oldenstar

Just got back after a few days away (in the cold and wet), and can't speak highly enough of my long line Taylor Made Ducato external screens.

The velcro all along the bottom and sides of the main screen makes them easy to adjust, and with the addition of about 1 inch of velcro to the top of the bonnet, between the grilles, they fit really securely-even in the strong winds across Berry Head when parked up at home. I'm afraid those elastic straps were not adequate for that.

As a belt and braces man I still used the internal screens as well, so we were snug as bugs.

Paul


----------



## jiwawa

We're looking at getting screens - we camped in the snow a few weeks ago and the condensation on the front screen was fierce (we have only a lightweight curtain in front).

Having read this thread and looked at Taylormade, Silver Screens themselves, Isotherm from Vancomfort and outdoorbits, I'm inclined to go for the Taylormade.

The question now is internal or external? I gather externals would be great for the condensation but we do a bit of wild-camping and would not want to fit external screens in those conditions in case we had to make a quick get-away. Somewhere I've seen that you can fit the externals internally - has anyone tried it? That would seem like the best solution for us. We'd be looking at the longer-line screens - would they fit internally, do you think?


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi JWW!

If you want rid of the condensation (of course you do!) then it has to be EXTERNAL SCREENS every time! You must stop the cold outside air meeting the warm(er) glass of the windscreens and door windows. 

If you have internal screens, the warm air gets down the back of them and contacts the cold glass. Some folk can't accept that the condensation actually RUNS off the glass! :roll: It does NOT have to be like that!

The classic A-class often has a ply dashboard up front. I have read on this site about motorhomers needing to replace rotten dashes. "And how did it happen?" they ask.

EXTERNAL, EXTERNAL...

If you wish to wild camp during the colder periods, then make a decision. You can eliminate the condensation OR you can be ready to move quickly if you need to, by having internal screens or curtains. I don't think you can have both - nil condensation AND freedom to move at a moment's notice.

Merry Christmas and a Happy Condensation-free New Year! :wink: :lol:


----------



## jiwawa

Yes, that's what I was thinking, UncleNorm. But if I have to make the choice when wild-camping, then I'll plump for a quick get-away!

But I thought if I could fit the externals internally when wild-camping, we would at least keep warmer, even if we have some condensation?


----------



## RichardnGill

But I thought if I could fit the externals internally when wild-camping, we would at least keep warmer, even if we have some condensation?


> We have got silver screen externals and it says on the instruction they can be fitted internally if required. Obviously they wont work as good as on the outside but you wont get wet if it is raining and you will be able to make a fast getaway.
> 
> Richard...


----------



## jiwawa

That's what I wanted to hear! 

Can I ask where you got yours Richard?

Ooops - maybe 'silver screens' means just that? Did you get them from the Silver Screen company?


----------



## UncleNorm

You can but try! Let us know for the sake of posterity! :wink: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

Can I ask where you got yours Richard?

Ooops - maybe 'silver screens' means just that? Did you get them from the Silver Screen company?


> Yep we got ours from Silver Screens But from York show they were cheaper there. The Tylormains screens are more or less exactly the same though. The choice is yours.
> 
> Richard...


----------



## pneumatician

*Silver Screen*

We are on our second set of Silver screens. When I ordered I was given the option of Exhibition or ones with Silver Screen Labels. The exhibition are slightly cheaper and you can't PX them.

Steve


----------



## jiwawa

Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with the language - PX them?

Presumably the exhibition ones aren't damaged in any way? If it's only a case of no labels it might be worth it. Unless you're thinking of changing your van to something different and you'd want to sell on.


----------



## pippin

Regarding the nervousness of wildcamping with external screens.

We find that having the windscreen "au naturelle" causes so much condensation that it takes us a good few minutes to get it sufficiently clear to be able to drive away.

I 'spose it can be cleared without having to go outside the van into possible danger to remove the external screen in the case of a hurried departure.

We are tending towards external screens despite the nervousness.


----------



## pneumatician

*Silver Screen*

I understand SS used to Part Exchange Screen Covers if the original is in good Condition when you changed your van.

PX = Part Exchange.

TTFN

Steve


----------

